# Blues Brothers / Animal House Coming on Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just announced here for a late July release:

http://bluray.highdefdigest.com/news/show/Universal/Disc_Announcements_(12_posts)/The_Blues_Brothers_&_National_Lampoons_Animal_House_Blu-rays_Announced/6898

They should have just considered bundling these as a 2-flick set...I suspect very few fans will buy just one without getting the other too. 

Classics.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I checked a couple of sites and no mention if they're new prints.


----------

